# TT MK2 Android 9" Touch Screen Head Unit Thread



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

This is the new thread for the 9" Android unit as we were taking over haddek's thread any questions and answers will be in this thread  link ,,, https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000466205078.html


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

This is the launcher I like to install ,,, car launcher pro


----------



## JoseDC (Aug 20, 2019)

Knight-tts said:


> This is the new thread for the 9" Android unit as we were taking over haddek's thread any questions and answers will be in this thread


Please linkk?? Thanks


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

JoseDC said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > This is the new thread for the 9" Android unit as we were taking over haddek's thread any questions and answers will be in this thread
> ...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000466 ... web201603_


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Big day for me as I have decided to 'hack' the offending unit to fit 

I have a diffent model to 'Knight-tts' and has unusal design which won't fit directly into tt radio cage. I have the silver one the black one might fit without modifying but it had less hardware, I got greedy and will now have to resolve. :?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Have you got a Dremel that you can use, good luck with the hacking


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Is the fact you no longer have the airbag light on show not an MOT failure?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Progress    home power up and setting up apps etc


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Taylortony said:


> Is the fact you no longer have the airbag light on show not an MOT failure?


yikes  is this true [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

okay the damage is done removed heatsink and hacked .... not pretty but it now fits in without hacking the tt radio mount :twisted: ... I wonder if Chinese warranty is still valid :roll:


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Taylortony said:
> 
> 
> > Is the fact you no longer have the airbag light on show not an MOT failure?
> ...


https://www.gov.uk/government/publicati ... -at-an-mot



> 2.6 Seatbelts
> 
> The vehicle will be inspected to check that:
> 
> ...


https://www.gov.uk/guidance/mot-inspect ... tion-7-1-5



> 7.1.5. Airbags
> 
> This inspection is for all airbags fitted as original equipment other than on Class 3 vehicles.
> 
> ...


Surely his means of checking it is inoperative is the airbag light, if he can't see it he can't check it, therefore he cannot assume it is servicable, would it not fail? Mind you is it the passenger one?


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Its a good point 'Taylortony' the airbag light still works its just tucked behind the radio, so moving it to be visible shouldn't be a big problem.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Its getting messy, but progress being made.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe into the ashtray if not in use?


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Taylortony said:


> Maybe into the ashtray if not in use?


thats a possibility, once all other stuff back together will give some thought


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Okay main unit in place temporarily just to test hacking was successful and it fits. :?
Made temp screen protector from old ipad one whilst fiddling about with fitting.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Knight-tts said:


> Progress    home power up and setting up apps etc


looks good, hows your fitting going ?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > Progress    home power up and setting up apps etc
> ...


Fitting will be done another day as still tweaking the unit and installing apps and modding the launcher and button that start apps renaming and changing icons making it flow And look better 8)


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Okay main unit in place temporarily just to test hacking was successful and it fits. :?
> Made temp screen protector from old ipad one whilst fiddling about with fitting.


Looking nice mate nice progress today


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

early start for me, needed to get wires, usb sockets etc into glove box so little bit more damage needed 
My unit seems to have 2 sim sockets one onboard and one in the black dongle.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

But surely there is a hole above that for the MMI lead, could you not have used that?


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Taylortony said:


> But surely there is a hole above that for the MMI lead, could you not have used that?


Easy to tidy with a rubber grommet and more direct route, also I'm keeping all oem stuff in place in case rns-e goes back in. Thats why I hacked the android and not my dash


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

'Knight-tts' hope you don't mind if I continue to post on 'Hadaak' thread, but will update here too.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Ok so now got obd eleven pro installed least now there's no stealing the mrs phone so I can go code and fault find whenever I want 8)


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

TTsdsgomg said:


> 'Knight-tts' hope you don't mind if I continue to post on 'Hadaak' thread, but will update here too.


Sure mate


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Knight-tts said:


> Ok so now got obd eleven pro installed least now there's no stealing the mrs phone so I can go code and fault find whenever I want 8)


will this talk to torque app or any onboard data readers ?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so now got obd eleven pro installed least now there's no stealing the mrs phone so I can go code and fault find whenever I want 8)
> ...


Not sure to be honest as I'm going to get the xtrons Obd2 as that has a on off switch so battery wont drain as some has said


----------



## TomS4 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hey guys, i've read through this and the previous 'AUDI TT MK2 CARPC' thread with great interest, please keep posting your findings.

I realise this might go against the custom setups you are trying to achieve, but *have any of you had tried installing the android auto app* and hooking up a smartphone to the systems? I'd love a 9" setup booting straight into the 'vanilla' Android Auto app if possible.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*"Will this (OBDeleven) talk to torque app or any onboard data readers ?* Evidently not. I emailed OBDeleven some time ago with this same question and they do not support third party Apps such as Torque.

If you want to go that route, it's probably best to use an OBD-dongle recommended by Torque. As *Knight-tts* mentioned, be sure you get an OBD-dongle that can be turned on and off since the OBD port (Pin-16) is always on.

Leaving your OBDeleven device plugged in will eventually drain the battery, which is why the App has an alarm to remind you to remove the dongle when you've finished using the App.

I suppose you could cut the OBD port Pin-16 power wire and install on-off switch in a more convenient location (e.g. ashtray switch*) or possibly a relay so it only come on when your head unit is turned on.

You'll find more information here -
*FAQ - OBDeleven Open Box Review + Q&A*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1926901

This link may also be helpful as it discussed a number of other OBD devices - 
*Best OBD2 Android iOS Apps for Cars Review*
https://magnetoitsolutions.com/blog/bes ... ars-review

* Ashtray switch option - 
*3D Printed "Button Box" Ashtray Replacement*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1876249


----------



## Eric.nl (Dec 7, 2010)

I have owned the Ullgo HU for a few weeks now.
I am very happy with it.
As an option I have included apple carplay and dab +.
The installation gave a small problem with the rear speakers that did not work properly.
After a small adjustment in the wire harness it now works perfectly and all speaker can be controlled separately.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

'Eric.nl' your install looks great and carplay is a bonus  , 
exactly what small changes did you make to the wiring harness and do you have some pictures.


----------



## Eric.nl (Dec 7, 2010)

TTsdsgomg said:


> 'Eric.nl' your install looks great and carplay is a bonus  ,
> exactly what small changes did you make to the wiring harness and do you have some pictures.


I hope you understand me from the photo.
take out the 2 loop-through wires and swap them with the other 2 red and white
I have a non Bose system


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Ok so installed the unit again with the new harness that makes the steering controls work and guess what still don't work :x


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Knight-tts said:


> Ok so installed the unit again with the new harness that makes the steering controls work and guess what still don't work :x


Knight-tts have you set the canbus protocol ?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so installed the unit again with the new harness that makes the steering controls work and guess what still don't work :x
> ...


No what's that :?


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Knight-tts said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> > Knight-tts said:
> ...


you will need to contact the supplier as each canbus box on these android units use seems different, but the box needs to be set with a value for you car make model and they are a bit hit and miss ie. yours might work with an audi q3 setting. Basically it tells that little canbus box what signals to send out. It may also be in the 'factory settings' that you made need a code to access.

this may help


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Just done this had choice of TT A3 and a4 non worked  so that's the end of that :?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Contacted seller and waiting for a solution


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Ok seller is sending out a different canbus box, problem is I have to wait 5 days For delivery, so again put the oem unit back in lol


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Been a while since posting on this thread, my replacement can bus box arrived last week so will be installing over the weekend and whatever the outcome working steering wheel controls on not the head unit will stay In permanently as had this unit for 2 months now sitting on the side board


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Just installed the unit with new canbus box and everything works proper happy ,, fitting it in place was a job and a half as a little bit of shaving of the plastic lugs and to the cage was needed. Overall fitment Of the fascia not 100% perfect there a 1mm gape around the dash but sits well not bad for a Chinese unit could have been worse :lol:


----------



## shernwei (May 9, 2020)

Hi Knight-tts, i've just installed a 9'' android headunit as well, can you share the name of the launcher you are using as well as the theme if any? Thanks!


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

shernwei said:


> Hi Knight-tts, i've just installed a 9'' android headunit as well, can you share the name of the launcher you are using as well as the theme if any? Thanks!


AGAMA Pro is all you need mate  i just tweaked my to suit my interior Colour scheme 8)


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Knight-tts said:


> Just installed the unit with new canbus box and everything works proper happy ,, fitting it in place was a job and a half as a little bit of shaving of the plastic lugs and to the cage was needed. Overall fitment Of the fascia not 100% perfect there a 1mm gape around the dash but sits well not bad for a Chinese unit could have been worse :lol:


Wheres all your pics ?


----------



## shernwei (May 9, 2020)

Knight-tts said:


> shernwei said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Knight-tts, i've just installed a 9'' android headunit as well, can you share the name of the launcher you are using as well as the theme if any? Thanks!
> ...


Thanks! Did u change any of the default app layouts? Mainly Radio App, aiming to find something similar to the VW stock radio look from this link 




currently my radio app looks like this


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

I am not sure, but I think the radio interface is built into the 'rom' and therefore it's part of your os and can't be changed to another third party app. You might be able to change if you used an external add on like a usb dab unit as this might talk to a third party app, but I don't know for sure.
Might be worth contacting the seller of your unit as they sometimes do updates to their own 'roms', but be very careful when 'flashing' an update as this can 'brick' the unit so get advice from the seller before trying.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Knight-tts said:


> Progress    home power up and setting up apps etc


Power lead and transformer link if anyone wantS to power up at the comfort of there own home 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5A-240V-Main ... SwhC1ev4sQ

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-24V-Male- ... Swalde6wa0


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

I would love having wireless Apple Carplay, is that possible with this?


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

nicolaitornhoj said:


> I would love having wireless Apple Carplay, is that possible with this?


Here's the specs have a look mate https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000466 ... web201603_


----------



## arron99 (Mar 2, 2019)

Has it got a Sub out?


----------



## Ricks8J (Oct 3, 2020)

Which app has been downloaded for the startscreen with the Audi logo as shown by Knight-tts?


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

Agama app

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

ronanmag said:


> Agama app
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


That's the one


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

Eric.nl said:


> I have owned the Ullgo HU for a few weeks now.
> I am very happy with it.
> As an option I have included apple carplay and dab +.
> The installation gave a small problem with the rear speakers that did not work properly.
> After a small adjustment in the wire harness it now works perfectly and all speaker can be controlled separately.


@Eric.nl Can I ask what dab+ unit you are using and if it is a screen type antenna?
Do you have a link for the dab+ adapter, please?


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

TTsdsgomg said:


> I am not sure, but I think the radio interface is built into the 'rom' and therefore it's part of your os and can't be changed to another third party app. You might be able to change if you used an external add on like a usb dab unit as this might talk to a third party app, but I don't know for sure.
> Might be worth contacting the seller of your unit as they sometimes do updates to their own 'roms', but be very careful when 'flashing' an update as this can 'brick' the unit so get advice from the seller before trying.


@TTsdsgomg
You can disable the installed radio app in extra settings.
It can then be replaced with NavRadio+
















Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

That app looks great think I might install this on mine looks so much better than the stock one 8)


----------



## FajarKhan (Oct 30, 2020)

Knight-tts said:


> This is the new thread for the 9" Android unit as we were taking over haddek's thread any questions and answers will be in this thread  link ,,, https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000466205078.html


I'm thinking to install the same head unit to my Audi TT 2013 model. any issues you have experienced with this unit so far? how was the quality?

Thanks


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

FajarKhan said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > This is the new thread for the 9" Android unit as we were taking over haddek's thread any questions and answers will be in this thread  link ,,, https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000466205078.html
> ...


There is slight background noise like a hiss and fitting wise there a bit of modding needed to fit please read the thread for other information


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

I purchased this unit from Aliexpress.com: 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000451205275.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.47ee4c4dqI9k2c

Works perfectly with my BOSE sound system, no hissing or any unwanted sounds. It actually got the sound better, more clear and tunable. I removed the OEM stereo system myself and plugged the multimedia sustem syper easily. Just removed, unpluged, set the antenas and plugged the remaining ports. And everything worked like a charm. Send the seller a message to ship from Spain and for 250EUR on average. I would buy another one in a heartbeat if this fails for some reason.

Video bellow:





Photo:


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

That's great you had no issues I must have had bad luck lol


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

Knight-tts said:


> That's great you had no issues I must have had bad luck lol


 :-? :-? :-? Chinese what do you expect. I asked all the proper question before hand so I could open a dispute and get refunded just in case. I dont have your softwhare though with the cool audi badge... any pointers on how to get that


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Audittnumb said:


> Knight-tts said:
> 
> 
> > That's great you had no issues I must have had bad luck lol
> ...


Agama app


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

Knight-tts said:


> Audittnumb said:
> 
> 
> > Knight-tts said:
> ...


Will DEF get it installed tomorrow !!!!! :-o :-o :-o


----------



## k3vink3vin (Mar 18, 2020)

There are a few good deals on this head unit on Ali Express from other sellers at the moment.

I ordered a lower spec-ed one (1GB ram, 16GB storage, WiFi only) for just under £100.

Will post an update when I receive and install it.


----------



## k3vink3vin (Mar 18, 2020)

Attempted install today, went well except there is no sound.

I keep reading about connecting the blue wires, is it these two that I should join together?

My TT came with a Concert head unit with the standard speaker setup, with speakers on the dash and on the back.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Yes connect those together


----------



## k3vink3vin (Mar 18, 2020)

3rd attempt and it wasn't the charm, still getting no sound 

I also tried connecting the blue remote wire to the yellow 12V wire, doing so the dash speaker makes a hiss noise but still no music, not sure if that indicates anything.

The seller of my head unit suggested connecting the RCA cables to the amp and I was not convinced, there isn't any female connectors as far as I can see :roll:

Am I correct to say the next thing to try is to check if the amp is coded to be turned on by the remote wire vs digitally?
Does this apply to my half-amplified setup or is this BOSE only?
Can this be done via OBD2, or does this have to be VAGCOM?

I believe the FM radio won't work without a dual fakra cable, but I will sort out sound first...


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

k3vink3vin said:


> Am I correct to say the next thing to try is to check if the amp is coded to be turned on by the remote wire vs digitally?
> Does this apply to my half-amplified setup or is this BOSE only?
> Can this be done via OBD2, or does this have to be VAGCOM?
> 
> I believe the FM radio won't work without a dual fakra cable, but I will sort out sound first...


It's only the Bose amp that needs coding on a head unit change.

There is no such thing as 'half amplified'


----------



## af_135y (Aug 31, 2020)

k3vink3vin said:


> Attempted install today, went well except there is no sound.
> 
> I keep reading about connecting the blue wires, is it these two that I should join together?
> 
> My TT came with a Concert head unit with the standard speaker setup, with speakers on the dash and on the back.


Are the 2 blue wires you're holding part of the same loom? If so they don't go together. I have a different HU to you and on my install I connected the blue wires as shown in this photo.
I had a Connects2 loom and the HU loom.
The blue AMP wire on the HU loom connects to the Connects2 blue/white AMP wire.
The blue ANT wire on the HU loom connects to the blue power wire on the fakra aerial adapter.
Used bullet connectors then wrapped in cloth tape.

All works fine and no coding needed, but mine is an old 2009 model.


----------



## k3vink3vin (Mar 18, 2020)

af_135y said:


> Are the 2 blue wires you're holding part of the same loom?


No, the blue AMP-CON wire comes from the quadlock, the blue/white AUTO-ANT wire comes from the head unit.

I am missing the cable for the aerial, I wonder if that is required to get any sound.

Are your RCA cables plugged into anything?


----------



## af_135y (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi
The 4 RCAs on mine are connected to the RCA Outs on the new HU. Like yours mine was a Concert with amp and non-Bose, so the standard speaker connections in the 8-pin ISO part of the quadlock are not used.
Do you have a clear photo of all of the looms and wires that you have, preferably unconnected?
i don't think the missing aerial adapter stops the sound


----------



## k3vink3vin (Mar 18, 2020)

This is what came with the package









This is what I am using









This is the other wiring harness in the package that I did not use









The head unit









There is no place to connect the RCA cables. I am thinking of using some jumper wires to connect the head unit's output pins (pin 6,8,14,16) to the quadlock (where the RCA cables connect to in the harness) and see if that does anything.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

k3vink3vin said:


> Attempted install today, went well except there is no sound.
> 
> I keep reading about connecting the blue wires, is it these two that I should join together?
> 
> My TT came with a Concert head unit with the standard speaker setup, with speakers on the dash and on the back.


My bad this is what I did it was the blue and grey/white wire


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> There is no place to connect the RCA cables.


You've identified your problem right there. You are never going to get any sound as the amp in the boot is not getting any signals from the HU.



> I am thinking of using some jumper wires to connect the head unit's output pins (pin 6,8,14,16) to the quadlock


Do NOT do that. You will vastly overload the car's amp and may damage it. It is possible to attenuate speaker level signals down to line level but it is never a satisfactory solution.

I strongly suggest that you return the HU and then get one that provides line level outputs for the car's amp.


----------



## af_135y (Aug 31, 2020)

tttony said:


> > There is no place to connect the RCA cables.
> 
> 
> You've identified your problem right there. You are never going to get any sound as the amp in the boot is not getting any signals from the HU


100% agree with this. The last pic, showing the back of the HU says it all. But have others on this thread got the same HU and made it work?


----------



## af_135y (Aug 31, 2020)

You'll probably already know what I've marked up in the attached photo.

But what's interesting is that the correct pins for the speakers are present in your loom, circled in white. Trace where these go in your loom...


----------



## sammi_s (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey everyone, new member here but not new to Audi's

I bought this stereo for my wife's TT-S and I was wondering what software are you guys using to modify the home screen.

also how do you get the Android auto to work. I have purchased the dongle that came with the stereo but for the life of me I can seem to figure out how to make it work.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

I know the unit has screen mirroring but it seems like alot of work with Wifi connections etc. my wifi wants it simplified.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

sammi_s said:


> Hey everyone, new member here but not new to Audi's
> 
> I bought this stereo for my wife's TT-S and I was wondering what software are you guys using to modify the home screen.
> 
> ...


I use the launcher called Agama


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I use Agama too. But I've plugged in a CarPlay dongle so mostly use Apple Car play. Just switch back for radio.

Works well for what it cost


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

k3vink3vin said:


> This is what came with the package
> 
> 
> This is what I am using
> ...


Return it and order the unit in the first post on the thread.
These are the connectors that come with it. 
It looks like you're missing something.

















Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrphengyang (Nov 26, 2020)

Trying not to thread jack, but here I go.

Bought an android head unit for my 2014 tts. It works pretty damn good for being a used unit. No complaints, android auto is great, reverse camera works just needs to be installed.

One issue, the radio station presets are lost randomly like every 2 or 3 days. Not after shutting the car off like most threads discuss, but after a couple of days of driving. From googling, some say to swap the constant battery source wire with the 12v acc wire. My harness only has the constant wire so I don't even know what to swap.

My harness does have a loose free 12v acc wire. It splits into the canbus converter and the other lead is just free. I want to connect that wire to a switch source, but don't see how it would help with the presets.

Any suggestions or tips guys? Much appreciated.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Foley (Nov 19, 2020)

Am fitting an Ullgo touch screen unit into Mk2 Audi TT

Am struggling to her the unit to sit in the dash properly as doesn't seem to be sitting in right at the bottom of the unit

But I don't want to clip it all in place as I don't know how to remove it once it's in place. As no removal key slots ??

Any ideas. Also don't know how to work the DAB digital
Radio? Any ideas ???

Mine is from Ali express but the 6gb &
128gb Ulsso flat touchscreen unit


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

Jeff Foley said:


> Am fitting an Ullgo touch screen unit into Mk2 Audi TT
> 
> Am struggling to her the unit to sit in the dash properly as doesn't seem to be sitting in right at the bottom of the unit
> 
> ...


The unit clips in and out easy enough, you just push it down and wiggle it at the sides and it pops out.
If you can't get it to sit correctly, try pulling out the wiring and canbus box and position it underneath the unit, then hold it there as you push in the unit..... That will keep it from dropping down in the dash.
Do you have a DAB aerial installed? If not you'll need an adapter to hook up via one of the usb connectors and then mount the aerial on the front windscreen. There are plenty on ebay and Aliexpress.
After that download the dab-z apk from the play store.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo24 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello Folks

just want to tell u about my 2nd try of an android headhunt for the TT 8j

i ordered this one https://de.aliexpress.com/item/40002577 ... 4c4dOtUfRu

Px6 Unit for the TT. They advertise it with Bose support and Steeringwheel support - so it arrived and none if it works. the casing is also to big for the previous installed RSNE

it goes back. The Seller is not really helpful and doesnt know anything. Just stay away from the seller and the Wonderfoo /
Aycetry units.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

@neo24 - You should post your concern on the thread below as it is specific to the unit you purchased and may assist you in resolving your issues.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=2003463&start=45


----------



## JGParejo (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello,

I have the same radio that the post.

I cannot install it properly it seems that it is crashing with something inside. I have checked the free space, recolocate all the cables, shave part of the rear of the radio but no results.

Please, could you help me and explain me how can I assembly the radio in the car?

Thank you in advance friends!!


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

JGParejo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the same radio that the post.
> 
> ...


Please post some pics of the unit model you purchased - front and rear.
One more thing - are you replacing a standard Chorus head unit or RNS-E unit?

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JGParejo (Jan 13, 2021)

ronanmag said:



> JGParejo said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Hello,

This is the rear of the radio and the front.

My OEM radio was a concert it isn't a RNS-E unit.

Thanks


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

JGParejo said:


> ronanmag said:
> 
> 
> > JGParejo said:
> ...


If it's double din size at the back then that's probably why it's not fitting properly.
Have you removed the inner cage? That might help.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo24 (Jul 19, 2020)

Yeah the internal Cage must go out - there are bolts securing it - in the front inside and u have to get of the glove box and also the cockpit to get to 2 more screws to move that cage out ..

a lot of work ...

i had the same unit but i didnt had sound and the steeringwheel contorl didnt work ...

so i sent it back and still waiting on my money to get refunded


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

@JGParejo
You should probably take a look at the other thread on these 9" units.
The last hundred or so posts.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/topic? ... source=app

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

Neo24 said:


> Yeah the internal Cage must go out - there are bolts securing it - in the front inside and u have to get of the glove box and also the cockpit to get to 2 more screws to move that cage out ..
> 
> a lot of work ...
> 
> ...


Mine is single din at the back so I didn't need to remove the cage.
Did you get another one?

This is the one that seems to work best and what I was advised to get.

€ 245,51 25%OFF | 4GB RAM+64GB ROM 9'' Android Car Head Unit for Audi TT MK2 8J 2006-2012 Autoradio GPS Multimedia with BT RDS Mirrorlink 4G LTE
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUYWOH

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo24 (Jul 19, 2020)

ronanmag said:


> Neo24 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the internal Cage must go out - there are bolts securing it - in the front inside and u have to get of the glove box and also the cockpit to get to 2 more screws to move that cage out ..
> ...


#

Had this one too - thats is better but i had a strange high pich noise in the speakers. But so sent it back also. But 2 Months later i had issues with my bose amp and sent it in for repair - so maybe that was the issue - i dont know ...


----------



## JGParejo (Jan 13, 2021)

Neo24 said:


> Yeah the internal Cage must go out - there are bolts securing it - in the front inside and u have to get of the glove box and also the cockpit to get to 2 more screws to move that cage out ..
> 
> a lot of work ...
> 
> ...


Really???

My steering wheel doesn't work too, they are going to send me another one... The sound of my unit is wonderful at least.

Pff I will check the post to see how I can install it properly..


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

@Neo24
I must have been lucky, no issues at all with mine. 
It's still working perfectly since day one.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Franco300zx (Dec 31, 2020)

This unit is tastefully done just hope the operating system is fast enough.


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

Franco300zx said:


> This unit is tastefully done just hope the operating system is fast enough.


If you have 4gb/64gb you'll have no issues with it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JGParejo (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello friends!

I have removed the internal cage and I only moved it to the rear because It cannot come out.

Now I can install the radio without any problem of space but I don't have any piece where I can attach it into the frame of the radio, so it is loose [smiley=argue.gif]

I am thinking about some options to attach it but I don't know if someone has done it before and could orientate me


----------



## Neo24 (Jul 19, 2020)

so finally got my 3rd Unit

this time its this one 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/40008601 ... 4c4dRTbAlv

and what should i say

it works - sound is great and CarPlay works. But the seller sent me the wrong antenna cable .. lets look if i get the right one ...


----------



## ronanmag (Feb 12, 2019)

Neo24 said:


> so finally got my 3rd Unit
> 
> this time its this one
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/40008601 ... 4c4dRTbAlv
> ...


I bought this antenna adapter

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401427771790

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nemethsamu (Nov 1, 2020)

Hello All!

I have just bought one, I am really satisfied with the services, wireless carplay, internet etc.
The interrior has just rejuvenated 

But!

I have a bose car, i feel the factory HU sounds better.

I can hear the power only if I set loudness on, but the sound gets dissorted.

Is there any way to change the factory set equalizer?
I downloaded one, but it doesnt work with the radio.


----------



## kopero81 (Jan 3, 2021)

Audittnumb said:


> I purchased this unit from Aliexpress.com:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000451205275.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.47ee4c4dqI9k2c
> 
> Works perfectly with my BOSE sound system, no hissing or any unwanted sounds. It actually got the sound better, more clear and tunable. I removed the OEM stereo system myself and plugged the multimedia sustem syper easily. Just removed, unpluged, set the antenas and plugged the remaining ports. And everything worked like a charm. Send the seller a message to ship from Spain and for 250EUR on average. I would buy another one in a heartbeat if this fails for some reason.
> ...


Hi Audittnumb, how its going with the head unit so far? any issues?


----------



## k3vink3vin (Mar 18, 2020)

ronanmag said:


> k3vink3vin said:
> 
> 
> > There is no place to connect the RCA cables. I am thinking of using some jumper wires to connect the head unit's output pins (pin 6,8,14,16) to the quadlock (where the RCA cables connect to in the harness) and see if that does anything.
> ...


Just an update to my install, seller sent me the missing RCA cables and I have got it running. My head unit's AUX output is 2 channel hence the RCA cable splits the 2 channel into 4 channel for front and rear. Sound quality is just barely acceptable after playing with the EQ, it sounded like some low end frequencies are missing.

The variant I bought only has 1GB ram, it's quite slow but I can live with it, just got to be really patient! It seems most sellers have stopped selling the 1GB variant now because it is just too slow.

It was a bargain for what it is, I bought it for $125 USD shipped, part of the reason why I did not return it because I don't think I can get another one this cheap.

Recently I bought the 1080p ADAS dash cam that is compatible with the head unit. It works well in conjunction with the head unit but the recordings quality is pretty bad so I would against buying it.


----------



## Audittnumb (Apr 8, 2020)

kopero81 said:


> Audittnumb said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased this unit from Aliexpress.com:
> ...


Hello, No issues so far everything works flawlessly. I mean even if it ended up not working I would still buy another one since its so cheap ! Hope it helps.


----------



## adlib13 (Oct 12, 2020)

Does this Android / PX6 head unit work with an Audi 2012 TT RS in the united states that currently has an Audi Navigation Plus head unit (RNS-E?)? It's hard to figure out whether I have the same radio / compatibility or not, and the vendors aren't that useful


----------



## puuker (Oct 16, 2021)

Hi all,

We have recently purchased a similar unit and struggling with the fitting tbh.
We would like to have this fitted instead of the old mk2 head unit with the built in navi.This is what we have ordered. Do you think we would need a conversion kit or something? It doesn't fit . Thanks








AUDI TT MK2 TTRS NAVIGATION PLUS 8J MK2 RNSE-PU 8J0035193 HEADUNIT | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">AUDI TT MK2 TTRS NAVIGATION PLUS 8J MK2 RNSE-PU 8J0035193 HEADUNIT.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">ITEM REMOVED FROM A GENUINE 2010 AUDI TTRS.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">ITEM IN...



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## elevennails (Dec 25, 2020)

I purchased a PX6 from this seller on AliExpress, "ShenZhen Burgeon Technology Co Ltd." to be honest. It was a total disaster. The unit was defective when it arrived. I paid the extra to receive it from an EU warehouse (based in the UK) but had to send it back to China at my expense! They accused me of dismantling the unit and would only issue a partial refund. AliExpress sided with the seller. I'm out of pocket by >£70, never going to buy from AliExpress again. The whole issue took about three months from start to an unhappy conclusion.

I have instead purchased the following unit from amazon in the UK. ADMLZQQ Android 11 Car Stereo for Audi TT 2 8J 2006-2014 Navigation 2 Din 9'' Touchscreen Car Info Plug And Play 5G WIFI SWC Support Carautoplay/GPS/DAB+/OBDII,M600S : Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo it's been running faultlessly. I did have to modify the mount for the facia as the one supplied didn't fit my MK2 TT very well, but the unit is great and sounds way better than the factory Bose one.

I also purchased a USB type ODB reader instead of using one of those insecure Bluetooth dongles, as I leave it plugged in permanently. Have to say it's much quicker at responding to the torque app than the Bluetooth dongle type too! but this was more expensive! OBDLink SX 425801 ScanTool USB: Professional OBD-II Scan Tool for Windows, Red : Amazon.co.uk: Automotive.

I spliced the reverse light with this relay to give the camera a power feed Fused On/Off 4-Pin Relay 12V 30A Normally Open Contacts 30 Amp Car Bike Van: Amazon.co.uk: Automotive.

This tape is the same as the VAG stuff to wrap the wires into the original harness https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01210YZC0/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


Thanks all.


----------



## tton (Jan 7, 2018)

Do you know if is required to connect a additional brown or pink cable from the radio to the red cable of reverse camera for the camera to work in reverse gear?
I have not a additional brown or pink cable to can to wire my red cable of reverse camera


----------



## adlib13 (Oct 12, 2020)

I installed the Burgeon Car Multimedia Store's PX6 into my Audi TTRS. it was a good electrical fit in terms of harnessing. the mechanical fit is overall good, except during install one of the four flimsy plastic clips that hold this head unit in broke and now the head unit slides down to leave a big crack at the top. i'll have to find a way to fix this : ( i wish the head unit retention clips were stronger, as i dont think i'm the first one to break one of these clips. alas. i'll figure out a solution. open to suggestions if you have one, though!

the only issue i'm having is that every 20-30 seconds, there is a high pitched noise / whine / squeal from the rear speakers of the car that lasts for 4-6 seconds. this happens mainly (only?) when the car engine is on, so i thought this was a ground loop issue. i got an RCA->RCA ground loop isolator and put it in for the rear channels... but it didn't change the problem significantly.

any tips? maybe it's a high low problem, not a ground loop problem?


----------



## TB205GTI (Dec 12, 2021)

Knight-tts said:


> This is the new thread for the 9" Android unit as we were taking over haddek's thread any questions and answers will be in this thread  link ,,, 284.25US $ 25% de réduction|Autoradio multimédia 9 ", Android, RDS, BT, Wifi, 4G LTE, Mirrorlink, unité centrale pour voiture Audi TT MK2 8J (2006 – 2012) | AliExpress


Do you also have the reversing camera installed?


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

puuker said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have recently purchased a similar unit and struggling with the fitting tbh.
> We would like to have this fitted instead of the old mk2 head unit with the built in navi.This is what we have ordered. Do you think we would need a conversion kit or something? It doesn't fit . Thanks
> ...


Is this link the unit which you bought??
If so is a 193 early second generation RNSE with what is probably a real reversing camera input. Can also connect to an AMI music interface in the glovebox and stream Spotify via bluetooth (BOVEE) with head unit & steering wheel controls. Also SDS voice activation with a firmware update & retromod TPMS..............This is OEM nirvana 

You should not need a harness but will need a GPS antenna - which should be present from the basic RNS you have pictured at the bottom of your post. 
There's also some coding to be done.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

TB205GTI said:


> Do you also have the reversing camera installed?


I don’t I just use it for the radio and Spotify


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi guys, bit of a thread revival coming.

just fitted my new android head unit but come across 2 issues:

1: whilst installing, I snapped 3 of the 4 flimsy clips that hold it in. Has anyone else done this and come up with a solution to secure the unit without the clips?

2: the head unit can’t find any radio stations on the fm tuner. I have a dab aerial and that works fine. The fm aerial is plugged in via the adapter that came with the head unit. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

iLott said:


> Hi guys, bit of a thread revival coming.
> 
> just fitted my new android head unit but come across 2 issues:
> 
> ...


Seems as though the FM aerial issue is due to the wrong adapter being included. I have discovered that the dual fakra is for the FM aerial and the single fakra is the gps connector. So with that sorted, any help on my fitment/clip issue?

Cheers,
iLott


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

iLott said:


> Seems as though the FM aerial issue is due to the wrong adapter being included. I have discovered that the dual fakra is for the FM aerial and the single fakra is the gps connector. So with that sorted, any help on my fitment/clip issue?


aftermarket head units can't use the stock antenna switching function, simply plug the single plug into the dual connector, aligning the release tab. Go into the radio app settings and ensure the correct country/region is selected otherwise the tuning won't work properly.

you can buy a $7 adapter (SMA male to FAKRA female) to use the factory GPS with the aftermarket HU.


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for getting back to me, I have purchased an adapter and I believe that will work for the FM radio.

I have encountered another issue which I did not notice initially and that is I have no rear sound or subwoofer sound.

I have seen this is likely caused by the amp not turning on due to it not being wired to a switched live. Did anyone else have this issue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

iLott said:


> I have encountered another issue which I did not notice initially and that is I have no rear sound or subwoofer sound.
> 
> I have seen this is likely caused by the amp not turning on due to it not being wired to a switched live. Did anyone else have this issue?


either there is no signal going to the rear amp/speakers, or the amp turn on wire is not connected. The RCAs plugs in the upper right of the quadlock need to be connected to the proper plugs on the HU (they are on the same plug as the canbus wires), and the blue amp signal wire needs to be connected from the quadlock to the blue wire on the main HU harness (sometimes these are connected, sometimes not)

post up a pic of your wiring so we can see what's up


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

Sorted that issue, found the Bose pin and the remote cable for the head unit was labelled as antenna. Assuming for an amplified antenna?

Fitment of my unit is shocking due to the broken clips, not sure it would be much better if the clips hadn’t broke to be honest. The bottom of the unit wants to be pushed in another 3 or 4mm, but it just won’t go. 

Anyone else had this issue and resolved it somehow? 

Don’t really want to hack at the cage too much if I can help it, at least need to make sure the rns-e unit can be fitted back in.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

iLott said:


> Sorted that issue, found the Bose pin and the remote cable for the head unit was labelled as antenna. Assuming for an amplified antenna?


the Bose pin is irrelevant - it simply tells the stock HU you have a bose amp. The pin should be left disconnected on an aftermarket unit.
every single harness has some defect, such as labeling the amp turn on wire as the power antenna, and not connecting it.



> Fitment of my unit is shocking due to the broken clips, not sure it would be much better if the clips hadn’t broke to be honest. The bottom of the unit wants to be pushed in another 3 or 4mm, but it just won’t go.
> 
> Anyone else had this issue and resolved it somehow?
> 
> ...


don't believe you mentioned which unit you have / posted a pic. The 9" unit being discussed at the start of the thread is only 2" deep and has no issues fitting flush


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Big day for me as I have decided to 'hack' the offending unit to fit
> 
> I have a diffent model to 'Knight-tts' and has unusal design which won't fit directly into tt radio cage. I have the silver one the black one might fit without modifying but it had less hardware, I got greedy and will now have to resolve. :?
> 
> ...


My unit is the same as the one at the top here in TTSdsgomg’s post. In my opinion it would have been absolutely impossible to fit without the clips breaking. Do you know of any modifications I would have needed to do? My car was fitted with the RNS-E unit with the bose system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

If you study the posts about fitting an Xtrons I think you'll find the RNS-E cage is a different size from the cage supplied with the Xtrons.


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

iLott said:


> My unit is the same as the one at the top here in TTSdsgomg’s post. In my opinion it would have been absolutely impossible to fit without the clips breaking. Do you know of any modifications I would have needed to do? My car was fitted with the RNS-E unit with the bose system.


the frame you received could have come from any number of different suppliers, each with slightly different molds. I've had frames with different clip length, tab shape/size, etc. You have to test fit it without the unit (bare frame) and modify the clip tabs as needed so they will go in without being pressed too far inward but still catch once in. It's a delicate balancing act


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

Matt Devo said:


> the frame you received could have come from any number of different suppliers, each with slightly different molds. I've had frames with different clip length, tab shape/size, etc. You have to test fit it without the unit (bare frame) and modify the clip tabs as needed so they will go in without being pressed too far inward but still catch once in. It's a delicate balancing act


Okay thanks. I have bought a new fascia and will do this when it arrives.

Another couple of questions for you, as you seem pretty clued up on the android head unit business;

The line of meta data on the dash when you have an application open shows something like ‘u>.>>. ‘ when I’m using dab radio or CarPlay. When using fm radio it shows the frequency (currently my fm radio won’t find any channels so I assume once I’ve sorted that it will show the station name). Do you know how I can sort this or even just have it blank?

Secondly, do you know how I can have the radio learn new functions for the steering wheel controls? I’ve seen other units do it and my unit has a function for you to input a button and choose what it does, but the function itself doesn’t seem to work. Just shows as nothing selected or input.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

iLott said:


> The line of meta data on the dash when you have an application open shows something like ‘u>.>>. ‘ when I’m using dab radio or CarPlay. When using fm radio it shows the frequency (currently my fm radio won’t find any channels so I assume once I’ve sorted that it will show the station name). Do you know how I can sort this or even just have it blank?


that data is sent by the HU over CAN to the HU. What shows up when you are using Carplay etc is a function of the CAN box that's attached to your harness. I've not seen any way to override this, as you'd need to pull the metadata from the audio source and inject it onto the CAN bus. I'm sure it can be done, I've just not seen that anyone has figured it out.



> Secondly, do you know how I can have the radio learn new functions for the steering wheel controls? I’ve seen other units do it and my unit has a function for you to input a button and choose what it does, but the function itself doesn’t seem to work. Just shows as nothing selected or input.


AFAIK, that only works for cars which don't use CAN for the steering wheel controls (they are connected to the KEY1/KEY2 wires). But this is also pretty unit/platform specific as some allow you to remap things via the (password-protected) factory settings.


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

So, does that mean my CAN bus box is a dud? When i'm using car play or other apps the steering wheel controls (which i originally used for changing track, the left hand scroll wheel) now change the radio station on the DAB-Z app. That along with displaying the random characters when playing songs on carplay or DAB-Z.

Or is it just a case of it is how it is?

Can i update firmware of the CAN bus box?

I've tried updating my head unit with the 'online update' option but it just errors.

Cheers.


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

iLott said:


> So, does that mean my CAN bus box is a dud? When i'm using car play or other apps the steering wheel controls (which i originally used for changing track, the left hand scroll wheel) now change the radio station on the DAB-Z app. That along with displaying the random characters when playing songs on carplay or DAB-Z.


so you're saying that the left wheel doesn't change tracks from your audio source when using Carplay? or it does, but the DIS is just garbled?


> Or is it just a case of it is how it is?


probably. You can try a different CAN box if the OS software provides a mechanism to select a different canbus box type


> Can i update firmware of the CAN bus box?


yes, but I've never had any of these suppliers provide me one when asked


> I've tried updating my head unit with the 'online update' option but it just errors.


none of these suppliers implement OTA updates; most remove the option to avoid confusion. Most can be updated via USB but 99% of the time it resets everything to factory defaults


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

Matt Devo said:


> so you're saying that the left wheel doesn't change tracks from your audio source when using Carplay? or it does, but the DIS is just garbled?
> 
> probably. You can try a different CAN box if the OS software provides a mechanism to select a different canbus box type
> 
> ...


No, so even when using the carplay app (which is called CarLetter, or something like that) the left wheel changes the DAB radio station on the DAB-Z app.

Will any CAN box fit to the harness?

Yeah, I contacted the supplier for something else and they never replied so I can imagine I would have the same experience as you've had.

Right, okay got it. Last resort.


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

iLott said:


> No, so even when using the carplay app (which is called CarLetter, or something like that) the left wheel changes the DAB radio station on the DAB-Z app.
> 
> Will any CAN box fit to the harness?


yes, usually the connector and wiring is the same on these. Just matters that you can change the box type in the OS (usually in factory settings), otherwise the steering wheel controls won't work at all.

I've used the following boxes on mk2 TTs:

OD: headlight illumination toggle doesn't work, always in night mode
HIWORLD: volume scroll only adjusts one step at a time when scrolling (older versions have steering wheel controls completely broken)
RAISE: reverse toggle doesn't work

pick your poison =/


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

Matt Devo said:


> yes, usually the connector and wiring is the same on these. Just matters that you can change the box type in the OS (usually in factory settings), otherwise the steering wheel controls won't work at all.
> 
> I've used the following boxes on mk2 TTs:
> 
> ...


Might try pick up a raise one, I dont have a reverse cam and i'm not particularly interested in it anyway.

My headlight toggle doesn't work on mine currently, it does it through gps times on sunrise and sunset, so i may have an OD. how do you know which one you have. Mine is configured as 'LZ' in my canbus type menu.


----------



## Matt Devo (4 mo ago)

iLott said:


> My headlight toggle doesn't work on mine currently, it does it through gps times on sunrise and sunset, so i may have an OD. how do you know which one you have. Mine is configured as 'LZ' in my canbus type menu.


combination of the label on the box itself + selection in HU + google search if unclear  Raise is often found as 'RZ' or 'RZC.' Raise and OD boxes are interchangeable without adjusting HU settings. My observations w/r/t the boxes and functional issues are specific to the boxes currently being used by Aliexpress sellers; older versions may have more/less/different issues.


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

I have an issue that requires expertise. I have an intermittent high pitched buzz that comes and goes fairly randomly. I have tried an RCA ground loop isolator and had no luck. The sound is the same volume all the time, and only happens when the car is on.

I have a video I can upload once I find out how to….

Edit: FullSizeRender.MOV

Hopefully that link works, any help appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

iLott said:


> I have an issue that requires expertise. I have an intermittent high pitched buzz that comes and goes fairly randomly. I have tried an RCA ground loop isolator and had no luck. The sound is the same volume all the time, and only happens when the car is on.


On my Xtrons, I get a brief, faint buzz when wifi is enabled and connected, and I drive out of range of the router.
My totally unsupported explanation is that the wifi is ramping up the power to try to stay connected, and that gets picked up by the audio circuits.


----------



## iLott (Jun 22, 2018)

Steve in Ireland said:


> On my Xtrons, I get a brief, faint buzz when wifi is enabled and connected, and I drive out of range of the router.
> My totally unsupported explanation is that the wifi is ramping up the power to try to stay connected, and that gets picked up by the audio circuits.


Mine is all the time, as long as the engine is turned on. I have come across a couple of posts on other forums with the exact same issue but the threads stop before an explanation or solution is found.

Also fitted an aerial amplifier to try resolve my pitiful reception on fm radio and it made little to no difference. Not really sure where to go from here with either of the problems.

Video: FullSizeRender.MOV

High pitched buzz/squeal can be heard at the end of the video.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

